# TATA DOCOMO 3G Data card USERS



## s18000rpm (Aug 18, 2011)

All the TATA DOCOMO 3G DATA CARD/ e-stick users post your "tata" experiences here.

I'm in Bangalore, & have been using it since April 2011.

Had a "okay" experience till it worked, had connection drop problems every day, but it was okay, atleast it compensated with 3mbps speed.

but now ,since friday 12th of august, I am not able to connect to internet.
when i click "connect" almost instantly it would show error - "connect failed!". :/

called the CC and they called me 4-5 times, but their reply is always standard - network issue, technicians are working on it.

a personnel came and checked the connection on his laptop - same result.

but that guy didnt cross check with other device, when asked he said the usual... "network issue..."

now I'm without internet for a week and tata CC keeps requesting more time.

i tried the docomo at my office without success.

and my office is like 12km away from home. :/

so imo its a faulty data card, when complaining i asked the CC guy to send someone  with spare data card. he said he'll do it.
now waiting for the technician. :/

then with some googling, i found a thread @ consumer court forum, someone there had same exact problem but unwolved for 45 days :O 
complaint against TATA Docomo 3G-e stick

can someone provide me nodal officers' email or even the president  of docomo.

i am considering about moving to Airtel data cards.

should i buy a separate data card?

posted from mobile.

no one uses tata docomo data card here? 

if there are any users from bangalore, can u tell me whether its working or not?


----------

